# What to bring back from China?



## Ollie11 (28 Sep 2011)

My other half is heading to China soon. Any recommendations as to what to bring back? Not interested in knock off designer goods tho. Thanks,


----------



## Purple (28 Sep 2011)

Just tell him not to bring back TB.


----------



## Wollran (29 Sep 2011)

I found silk to be very in-expensive in Bejing.  I brought back quite a few large silk pashminas, in various different colors, which I have used to assessorize outfits for weddings etc.  About the equivelent of €5 each, and very striking.


----------



## foxylady (4 Oct 2011)

Ollie11 said:


> My other half is heading to China soon. Any recommendations as to what to bring back? Not interested in knock off designer goods tho. Thanks,


 

I'd love a knock off designer handbag please


----------



## onq (4 Oct 2011)

I understand they do great watches and tell him to get himself a suit while he's over there.


----------



## flossie (4 Oct 2011)

Tea. Some very interesting teas.

I bought back a beautiful wooden mah jong set. It's one of my favourite things in my house. I was taught to play while i was over there (forgotten now!) and it has so many memories! I also love some of the patterned china goods....

Where is he going? Different provinces would have different specialities.


----------



## TarfHead (4 Oct 2011)

An iPhone 6, smuggled out of one of the factories. Not as cool as Steve Jobs' iPhone 9, but the best available to the rest of us  !


----------



## Eithneangela (4 Oct 2011)

Silk quilt - they flatten them down for travel - tell him to get to the Silk Market (it's not just silk there, it's a treasure trove of really cheap consumer goods). Agree with any clothing made from silk - pashminas, dresses, blouses etc. - they are so light to carry even Ryanair couldn't get you for overweight baggage!


----------



## flossie (4 Oct 2011)

Don't forget to bargain....i would haggle jumpers down from €150 each to 2 for €15


----------



## petitz (2 Nov 2011)

A traditional stone stamp with your name carved in it with Chinese hieroglyphs.


----------



## Petal (3 Nov 2011)

Pearls! Lovely ones in the pearlmarket in Beijing.


----------



## Drumcircle (4 Nov 2011)

*Exquisite Jade*

If you can get taken to a jade factory shop they have the most exquisite delicate jade.  I particularly liked the white jade, so translucent.  We made a bad decision to only buy a very small number of pieces, thinking we would get more in HK, but the Chinese jade there was scarce and horrendously expensive and all the shops were full of unattractive Burmese jade.  Big regret!


----------



## tvman (5 Nov 2011)

Klaus Regling was looking for about €300bn from China to invest in the EFSF last week, no joy, if you could get anything near that over there it would be a great help.


----------

